# Création de CD boot Freedos



## philk34 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour je cherche à mettre à jour une carte PCI (chipset marvell) ou j'ai installé un SSD mais qui ne sort pas veille. J'ai déjà le fichier de mise à jour et Freedos mais je cherche un tuto pour créer un cd bootable Freedos. J'ai réussi sur un clé USB mais le Mac Pro ne boot pas sur une clé USB
Merci d'avance

Materiel : Mac Pro early 2008, OSX.9.2


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2014)

Si, ça démarre sur une clef USB. Mais encore faut-il que ça puisse fonctionner : FreeDOS, ça démarre sur un Mac ?


----------



## philk34 (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
Moi, sur une clef USB cela ne démarre pas et n'a jamais démarrer contrairement à un CD.
Oui Freedos démarre sur un Mac, c'est d'ailleurs comme cela que j'ai fait la mise à jour de mon SSD crucial (sauf que crucial fait telecharger un archive complète à graver).
Donc pour résumer l'installe de Freedos via le terminal sur un clef pas de pbs, sur CD je ne sais pas.

Merci d'avance


----------

